# replant, agricultura



## Natalyaj09

Alguien sabe la palabra en espanol para 'replant'? No como el verbo plantar de nuevo pero en sentido sustantivo. Es decir, como se llama una planta nueva (p.e. viña) en una parcela ya establecido con plantas mas viejos? Gracias de antemano


----------



## botaya

puedes utilizar plantío.

*plantío**, a**.*(De _plantar_1).*1.* adj. Dicho de una tierra u otro sitio: Plantado o que se puede plantar.
*                 2.* m. Acción de plantar.
*                 3.* m. Lugar plantado recientemente de vegetales.
*                 4.* m. Conjunto de estos vegetales.


​


----------



## k-in-sc

I'm seeing "replantes." 
Examples


----------



## Ilialluna

Hola. Estoy de acuerdo con k-in-sc.
Saludos.


----------



## TioChus

La acción de tomar una planta, moverla con sus raíces incluidas y plantarla en otro sitio (otro contenedor o maceta, una parcela en el campo) se expresa con el verbo trasplantar. Sin embargo, para la operación quirúrgica consistente en tomar un órgano de un donante, vivo o fallecido, e insertarlo en el organismo de un receptor de modo que mantenga su funcionalidad, también se utiliza el verbo trasplantar. Supongo que por la semejanza relativa entre ambas acciones, de tomar un elemento vivo, extraerlo de su lugar e implantarlo en otro. La cuestión es que, el sustantivo "trasplante" ha quedado como el nombre de ese tipo de operaciones quirúrgicas exclusivamente (o casi).
En español, la palabra "replante" se refiere a la sustitución de las plantas existentes en un terreno por otras, de la misma o diferente variedad. Así, por ejemplo, podrías decir "voy a quitar la viña y a replantar con alfalfa" (sustituyendo las vides por un sembrado de alfalfa" o "las heladas me han matado las tomateras y ya es tarde para replantar" (al no precisar con qué se desea replantar, se supone que es con plantas de la misma variedad, o sea, tomateras).


----------



## k-in-sc

She's asking for the noun for the replacement plants. It's "replantes."


----------



## TioChus

No. "Replante" is the name of the action of planting again a field with the same of other plants. And if you take a look at the same references you gave you'll find it like that.
The name of the plants used in a "trasplante" or "replante" may vary with the kind of plant and system used. For cultivars of trees, like olive trees or vines, it's usual to plant just branches that will root on the ground. Those branches are called "esquejes". In case you're planting small plants grown from seeds in a seedling bed, as it's the case with most vegetables, the small plants to be trasplanted are called "plántulas". For small rooted trees (like chestnuts, some fruit trees or eucalyptus), each plant may be called a "pie" (yes, like a foot). So you might well say "replanté el monte con cinco mil pies de eucalipto". A "pie" may design also the adult plant, so it doesn't matter the stage of developement when it's on its definitive place.


----------



## k-in-sc

Replantes = replantings
Examples: ... Los replantes en las zonas afectadas difícilmente sobreviven más allá de los 3 ó 6 meses. ...
... Se recomienda regar los replantes en forma mensual, dentro de los primeros 6 meses en ...


----------



## botaya

Estoy de acuerdo en parte con k-in-sc , discrepo en el hecho de que replante no lo encuentro en el DRAE, pero si replantación. Según 

desde mi punto de vista la palabra que busca natalyaj09 es replantación.


----------



## k-in-sc

Many technical terms are not in the DRAE and never will be.
Consider "enfermedad del replante."


----------



## botaya

Estoy de acuerdo que el DRAE se queda corto muchas veces en el lenguaje técnico, pero esta vez si que hay un sustantivo recogido

 por el DRAE y SEGÚN mi parecer no estaría bien decir replantes, en una traducción, cuando se ha normalizado replantación.

Otra cosa que no viene a cuento en este hilo es el uso de determinados términos en ciertas regiones de habla hispana por motivos 

culturales-históricos-sociales. 

Ejemplo: En mi región cuando vamos a comprar las plantas para plantar el huerto decimos que vamos a comprar plantero y según el 

DRAE plantero no existe, habría que decir plantío.


----------



## k-in-sc

Replantación: act of replanting


----------



## botaya

replantación.
1. f. Acción y EFECTO de replantar.


----------



## k-in-sc

But not the plants themselves.


----------



## botaya

the plants themselves are the efect of "replantar" that´s why is called  "replantación"


----------



## k-in-sc

Plantación: a planted area
Replantación: ...


----------



## botaya

Plantación: Finca, conjunto de lo plantado.

Replantación:......


----------



## Natalyaj09

Muchas respuestas - gracias a todos por la ayuda! Jejejeje.


----------

